
After three years, iPad sales are up again for Apple - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/08/after-three-years-ipads-make-money-for-apple-again/
======
lostmyoldacc
I am an owner of an iPad mini (the one with the retina screens) and used to
use it all the time as a gaming device I.e: GTA mobile.

I've recently bought one of the new iPad pros (10.5") and all I can say is
wow, this thing is amazing, I use it very often for sketching out system
diagrams with the apple pen, I used to use a surface pro 2 for that, I really
feel like the new iPad pros , with the faster pen refresh rate are a game
changer, now I'm still not happy about apples closed garden approach, but you
can't have everything right.

It's seems like apple went through a period of denial about the usability of a
stylus and have only recently seen the light, I guess back in the day it was a
way to differentiate themselves with the multiple windows tablets out there
(with horrible response time, the ones where you had to stab the screen to
make your tap register)

~~~
Angostura
In addition, I was the owner of an old iPad 2 which soldiered on until this
year. 7 years, not bad. I was eventually tempted to upgrade by the cheapish-
and cheerful 2017 iPad (sans stylus) and am very happy

